

Everything I Needed to Know About Programming I Learned from BASIC (2008) - atlantic
http://blog.codinghorror.com/everything-i-needed-to-know-about-programming-i-learned-from-basic/

======
JoeAltmaier
I felt a pang of recognition when seeing the BASIC examples. Spent several
years plinking away, writing improbably cool games in BASIC on an HP2000.

Years later I tried to write something in BASIC; I was paralyzed by the lack
of capability. I couldn't write anything; not a simple subroutine, nor a
parser - nothing.

